# Article: UK artisan roasters score highly in first ever coffeereview.com UK coffee re



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?359-UK-artisan-roasters-score-highly-in-first-ever-coffeereview-com-UK-coffee-review

If viewing on Tapatalk use webview


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Great to see UK roasters getting some good press. The sad thing is, I don't think I've tried any of them, the good news is I get to try them


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Strangely that link takes me here - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=359


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Strangely that link takes me here - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=359


It links to an article, so you need to read this in web view. It won"t work on Tapatalk


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The link won't work in Tapatalk as it links to a article. You need to look at it in web view


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> The link won't work in Tapatalk as it links to a article. You need to look at it in web view


Links to it ok in my tapatalk, didn't before in older versions.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to see North Star up there - Caffeine and Co, Manchester stock it.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Neill said:


> Links to it ok in my tapatalk, didn't before in older versions.


What version you using? I've just updated my Tapatalk Pro version on Android and it still doesn't work


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> What version you using? I've just updated my Tapatalk Pro version on Android and it still doesn't work


2.7.1 on the iphone. It opens the link in app but as a web view.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's the difference, my version just opens another page in Tapatalk like any other forum page


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Fig and Sparrow in Manchester is changing their coffee to Climpson and Sons


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am always a little sceptical when I see any form of guide. Why I hear you ask? Well, how were the firms chosen to be in the guide. Randomly or have they paid a fee to the guide? If they have paid a fee, then is t surprising that they have been rated. Of course, I am happy to be wrong! What would be more interesting, would be to see the list of those entrants who did not get 91%


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

if it was the coffee roasters UK that have sent the beans for the taste test it is likely that they have sent beans from the roasters they currently work with? http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/#the-roasters


----------



## kiwilloyd (Nov 13, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> if it was the coffee roasters UK that have sent the beans for the taste test it is likely that they have sent beans from the roasters they currently work with? http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/#the-roasters


I would like to respond to a couple of the comments on this topic.

First - I was contacted in March this year by coffeereview.com to help them organise a review of UK roasted coffees. I proposed a list of 20 potential roasters, including Hasbean, Workshop, Squaremile, Origin, Caravan, James Gourmet, Monmouth, T-A-P, Tate and the 7 roasters that were currently on our site. coffeereview.com also requested nominations from their readers - North Star was one of these. They chose a subset of roasters from the proposed list. I contacted the requested roasters and with coffeereview.com ended up with a list of 21 coffees from 11 different roasters. The 21 coffees were sent to coffeereview.com and they cupped them all. From these 21 coffees, they chose to write reviews for 6 of them. coffeereview did provide some comments on the coffees that were not formally reviewed and these comments were passed onto the respective roasters.

Second - neither ourselves nor any of the roasters paid any form of fee to get their coffees reviewed. All the cuppings were done blind so coffeereview.com had no bias regarding any of the roasters.

best regards

Lloyd Burgess - founder of The Coffee Roasters


----------



## ScottBentley (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd be very interested in the 'long list' of coffees cupped on the day

I see you contacted some quality roasters, but how many sent samples?

It would be interesting to see who they beat


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think there is any merit on knowing who came last. surely the roasters know and they will up their game.

Lloyd told me also that it is very unlikely that that list is made public anyway.


----------



## ScottBentley (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry, maybe a misunderstanding.

I'm not looking for scores on the coffees or even individual coffees sent, Just a list of roasters that took part.

i.e. SquareMile, Workshop, Roundhill, Extract, Butterworths etc...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I am always a little sceptical when I see any form of guide. Why I hear you ask? Well, how were the firms chosen to be in the guide. Randomly or have they paid a fee to the guide? If they have paid a fee, then is t surprising that they have been rated. Of course, I am happy to be wrong! What would be more interesting, would be to see the list of those entrants who did not get 91%


I saw the reply and although they havn't paid a fee, it always feels a bit like the Industry giving itself a pat on the back, sort of like the Oscars, grammies etc.. I think 11 roasters coffees were tried, out of 20 put forward. To me it represents a fraction of the roasters out there. I take all these things with a pinch of salt, as I am sure you do.

Let's be clear this is as always the industry promoting itself. in the same way as is the function of the SCAA, which unbelievably has now added a "non commercial membership".


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I've only had the Artisan Roast offering from the list, but it was a great coffee. If I was in their shoes, I'd take every opportunity to promote it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

radish said:


> Well I've only had the Artisan Roast offering from the list, but it was a great coffee. If I was in their shoes, I'd take every opportunity to promote it.


Which is exactly what they are doing....you will be fed exactly what they want to feed you and nothing they don't...just marketing.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Which is exactly what they are doing....you will be fed exactly what they want to feed you and nothing they don't...just marketing.


Marketing a great coffee is a good thing in my book: the more people buy it, the more incentive there is to source and roast similar coffees in the future.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But taste is subjective. I think the wider point here, is that anything that self promotes its own industries products, has to be questioned. Unless you are a total amateur and do something for genuine love, then presumably, you earn a wage. Where do the funds come from to pay that wage?


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

As a previous poster mentioned, no fees were involved. Maybe coffeereview.com are trying to drum up some advertising in the UK, but that doesn't necessarily invalidate the assessment of the coffees presented to them.


----------



## kiwilloyd (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello again - my views 

The six coffees mentioned have been reviewed by an organisation that has been reviewing coffee for over 15 years. coffeereview.com has reviewed thousands and thousands of coffees and provide an independent and consistent way to compare different coffees. They are not "giving themselves a pat on the back" or "self promoting their industries products", they are providing their view on the merits of a coffee against all the others they have tried - in a least subjective manner as possible. You can read about their 'caveats' here: http://www.coffeereview.com/coffee_caveats.cfm They also cup blind so are not prejudiced by names of coffee or roasters.

Yes, coffeereview.com are interested to get more visibility in the UK - they would like to grow the service they provide. What is wrong with that? As radish said - it doesn't "invalidate the assessment of the coffees". You can read about their services here: http://www.coffeereview.com/reviewservices.cfm

This is the first time coffeereview.com have reviewed UK roasted coffee and yes, the list of coffees that were tried were from "a fraction of the roasters out there". I maintain a list of roasters in the UK & Ireland - http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk - currently there are over 220! If you would like to nominate a coffee/roaster for a future review, you can do so here: http://www.coffeereview.com/nominate.cfm

Let's not focus on the many roasters that could have been included in the first review, instead, look at the six coffees that scored 91+ and enjoy them!

best regards, Lloyd


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lloyd, as one of the more sceptical members, let me thank you for your openness.


----------

